# Sage Bambino Plus



## Waynejc (Feb 15, 2020)

Hi

hoping someone can help me out, my sage bambino is playing up, no water is coming through the group head, I have tried to do a descale and the cleaning cycles but there either not working or have made no difference?

thanks Wayne


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Waynejc said:


> Hi
> hoping someone can help me out, my sage bambino is playing up, no water is coming through the group head, I have tried to do a descale and the cleaning cycles but there either not working or have made no difference?
> thanks Wayne


Hi Wayne,

Welcome.

Not many people in this forum have the bambino. Regardless, specifying age of the machine, warranty status, water quality fed to the machine (tap, Brita, bottled) your water hardness or bottled brand, frequency of descaling and more importantly, a video illustrating the problem would always help.


----------



## Waynejc (Feb 15, 2020)

Hi

i was hoping for a couple of suggestions without having to state everything, a video of no water coming out seems a bit pointless.

i bought it second hand after previous owner having it for a few months without any problems, my water doesn't effect any other appliances and I have only had it about 3 months


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Espresso machines are prone to scaling problems what ever make or model is bought.  They are much better at it than anything else you might buy. Peoples water suppliers web site usually have a water quality section that states the hardness of the water and that can give an idea of implications. Not totally as some abstract water from different places at times to maintain the supply so the figure can vary.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Can you hear the pump run? If you can then drop the shower screen and check it isn't blocked. If it is then clean it and try again.

If the screen is clean then the issue is going to need a bit more investigating and info from yourself.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Waynejc said:


> Hi
> 
> i was hoping for a couple of suggestions without having to state everything, a video of no water coming out seems a bit pointless.
> 
> i bought it second hand after previous owner having it for a few months without any problems, my water doesn't effect any other appliances and I have only had it about 3 months


As they say, a picture is worth a thousand words. A video has more than 24 pictures per second (I think that was old school cinema, but this is what comes to mind ). there's a lot a video can tell: pump is running, what lights are flashing, which buttons you've pressed, which noises is it making, etc etc etc.


----------



## MrD (Jun 20, 2020)

Hi I have the same issue. No matter how many times it's been cleaned. In the process of talking with sage to renew.


----------



## Callum_Pg (Oct 28, 2020)

Q1. Can you do descaling?

Q2. Can you perform a backflushing cleaning?

Q3. How's the button lights ? On? Off? Flashing?


----------



## Carolminda (Jan 24, 2021)

Google how to do a factory re-set. Mine been not enough water through so was pressing 3 x-its fine now


----------

